# 1st monkeypox case in US this year reported in Massachusetts



## Kitamita (May 18, 2022)

1st monkeypox case in US this year reported in Massachusetts
					

A Massachusetts resident has tested positive for monkeypox, the state health department confirmed Wednesday.




					abcnews.go.com
				




You ladies may have heard about this being detected in Europe. Well, it made it over here.

Thankfully the virus does not spread easily between people; the transmission can occur through contact with body fluids, monkeypox sores, items that have been contaminated with fluids or sores (clothing, bedding, etc.), or through respiratory droplets following prolonged face-to-face contact. So please mask up, wash your hands  and wipe down surfaces.


----------



## Peppermynt (May 19, 2022)

Read about this on twitter today.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 19, 2022)

Kitamita said:


> 1st monkeypox case in US this year reported in Massachusetts
> 
> 
> A Massachusetts resident has tested positive for monkeypox, the state health department confirmed Wednesday.
> ...


I’m just gonna stay in the house again. Ya’ll let me know when 2023 comes, and I might peep my head outside.


----------



## dancinstallion (May 19, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> I’m just gonna stay in the house again. Ya’ll let me know when 2023 comes, and I might peep my head outside.




Seriously!  This person got it from Canada! So there is no telling how many people have it. Ugh I want to travel but this is too much. People aren’t hygienic so this is making everything worse.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 19, 2022)

dancinstallion said:


> Seriously!  This person got it from Canada! So there is no telling how many people have it. Ugh I want to travel but this is too much. People aren’t hygienic so this is making everything worse.


You got people on social media bragging they don’t wash their behinds!! We ain’t never getting out of this!


----------



## dancinstallion (May 19, 2022)

So it is being reported that there are now 17 cases in Montreal, also being reported that all the cases are among gay men.


Also  
Why would this drug be approved if smallpox was eradicated decades ago?  I am tired, is there another place on earth where I can go and hide/live? 



Brincidofovir was approved for medical use in the United States in June 2021.[1]


Brincidofovir​*Article* *Talk*

*Language*​
*Download PDF*​
*Watch*​
*Edit*​
*Brincidofovir*, sold under the brand name *Tembexa*, is an antiviral drug used to treat smallpox. Brincidofovir is a prodrug of cidofovir.[2] Conjugated to a lipid, the compound is designed to release cidofovir intracellularly, allowing for higher intracellular and lower plasma concentrations of cidofovir, effectively increasing its activity against dsDNA viruses, as well as oral bioavailability.[3]


----------



## Kitamita (May 20, 2022)

WHO to hold emergency meeting on monkeypox on Friday -sources
					

The World Health Organization is set to hold an emergency meeting to discuss monkeypox on Friday, according to sources close to the U.N. agency.




					www.reuters.com
				




LONDON, May 20 (Reuters) - The World Health Organization is set to hold an emergency meeting to discuss monkeypox on Friday, according to sources close to the U.N. agency.

The committee due to meet is the Strategic and Technical Advisory Group on Infectious Hazards with Pandemic and Epidemic Potential (STAG-IH), which advises WHO on infection risks that could pose a threat to global health.

More than 100 cases of viral infection, which spreads through close contact and is usually mild, have recently been reported outside the countries in Africa where it is endemic.



STAG-IH is not the committee within WHO that would suggest that monkeypox be declared a public health emergency of international concern, WHO's highest form of alert, which is currently applied to the COVID-19 pandemic.

It is a group of experts made up of scientists from across the globe, and is chaired by David Heymann, a professor of epidemiology at London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine.


Earlier today, a WHO spokesperson told a Geneva press briefing that the agency was working to share information and organize technical meetings on the monkeypox outbreak.

_________________________

The good thing is we already have medicine & vax for this.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 21, 2022)

Kitamita said:


> WHO to hold emergency meeting on monkeypox on Friday -sources
> 
> 
> The World Health Organization is set to hold an emergency meeting to discuss monkeypox on Friday, according to sources close to the U.N. agency.
> ...


They better get this under control. Pride Month is coming.


----------



## vevster (May 21, 2022)

So will they want to inject us with experimental  vaccines for this too?  I predict walking dead zombies in 5 years.


----------



## Peppermynt (May 21, 2022)

From what I’ve read if you were vaccinated for smallpox it’s lifelong. Assuming that the same vaccine works for monkeypox then if you were vaccinated for smallpox you would be “safe”.


----------



## Queenie (May 22, 2022)

Monkeypox: Israel, Switzerland and Austria confirm cases
					

Scientists are still unsure what is causing the outbreak, which has now spread to 15 countries.



					www.bbc.com
				




*Israel and Switzerland are the latest countries to confirm cases of monkeypox, bringing the total number of nations reporting outbreaks to 14.*
Both countries said they identified one infected person who had recently travelled, but Israel said it was investigating other suspected cases.
More than 80 cases have been confirmed in the recent outbreak in Europe, the US, Canada and Australia.
Monkeypox is most common in remote parts of Central and West Africa.
*This outbreak has taken scientists by surprise, but monkeypox does not tend to spread easily between people and the risk to the wider public is said to be low.*

The illness is usually mild and most people recover in a few weeks, according to the UK's National Health Service.
The World Health Organization has said *another 50 suspected cases are being investigated - without naming the countries involved* - and warned that more infections are likely to be confirmed.

Asked about the outbreak as he finished a visit to South Korea, *US President Joe Biden said *that if the virus were to spread more widely it would be "consequential", adding that "it is something that everybody should be concerned about"
*He said the US was "working hard" on its response and what vaccines in might use.*
After the outbreak was first identified in the UK, the virus began to be detected across Europe - with public health agencies in Spain, Portugal, Germany, Belgium, France, the Netherlands, Italy and Sweden all confirming cases.

The UK Health Security Agency has identified 20 cases so far and its chief medical adviser Dr Susan Hopkins told the BBC's Sunday Morning programme: "We are detecting more cases on a daily basis."
She said the virus is now spreading in the community - with cases detected which have no contact with anyone who has visited West Africa, where the disease is endemic.

But the risk to the general population remains "extremely low", with cases so far mostly found in some urban areas and among gay or bisexual men, Dr Hopkins said.
*Although there is no specific vaccine for monkeypox, several countries have said they are stocking up on smallpox vaccines, which are about 85% effective in preventing infection because the two viruses are quite similar.*


----------



## dancinstallion (May 22, 2022)

Queenie said:


> Monkeypox: Israel, Switzerland and Austria confirm cases
> 
> 
> Scientists are still unsure what is causing the outbreak, which has now spread to 15 countries.
> ...




They keep saying the risk is low yet it is spreading in many countries and amongst gay men, and in people who haven't traveled but still caught it. So the risk is only low if you aren't around people. Which I don't mind but we have to travel to a few places and I don't want to be around people with no masks on airplanes and who don't wash their hands. 
Ugh Ugh


----------



## Kitamita (May 22, 2022)

dancinstallion said:


> They keep saying the risk is low yet it is spreading in many countries and amongst gay men, and in people who haven't traveled but still caught it. So the risk is only low if you aren't around people. Which I don't mind but we have to travel to a few places and I don't want to be around people with no masks on airplanes and who don't wash their hands.
> Ugh Ugh


Exactly. Even though it seems to be in one community. Who knows if and when it will spill over. We know HIV didn't stay. I have a convention I have to attend at the end of this month with over 450 vendors plus the public... I was already hesitant because of covid19.
This virus seems to be mild but looks nasty and I am not trying to catch that!


----------



## SoniT (May 22, 2022)

Kitamita said:


> Exactly. Even though it seems to be in one community. Who knows if and when it will spill over. We know HIV didn't stay. I have a convention I have to attend with over 450 vendors plus the public... I was already hesitant because of covid19.
> This virus seems to mild but looks nasty and am not trying to catch that!


Yes those bumps look so nasty. I don't like seeing pictures of it.


----------



## Kitamita (May 23, 2022)

The surge may be caused by older hidden cases being identified much better now. People have become aware of a new disease and its symptoms. If so, the growth rate should soon drop. But we'll see.

Monkeypox also doesn't come from monkeys, it's named after them because it was studied in them. Monekypox naturally exists in rodents. Also, the origin of the spread has been placed well and firmly in Europe.


----------



## BonBon (May 24, 2022)

My face still has pock marks from my childhood tussle with chicken pox. I cant be having it lol. 

On a real, not super scared of catching it. If I managed not to get super infectious covid for 2 years (or any other type of virus) I'm ready for dis ting.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 24, 2022)

I get why people are upset about this potentially being characterized as a gay disease but I don't understand why the cases so far have been among gay men. I know they aren't the only ones engaging in risky behavior. What's this about?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 24, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I get why people are upset about this potentially being characterized as a gay disease but I don't understand why the cases so far have been among gay men. I know they aren't the only ones engaging in risky behavior. What's this about?


Men in general engage in more risky behavior whether it be sex or life threatening stunts. There’s a reason why most traumatic brain injuries happen to men and not women. When a woman is half of the equation of a potentially risky situation , there is a  less chance of there being risk involved to both parties. Put two men together, and I would imagine that risk increases a lot. This is especially true in young men.

Im not saying that women never do risky things but it’s less likely. But even the car insurance companies know that a young male is more of a risk than a young female.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (May 24, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Men in general engage in more risky behavior whether it be sex or life threatening stunts. There’s a reason why most traumatic brain injuries happen to men and not women. When a woman is half of the equation of a potentially risky situation , there is a  less chance of there being risk involved to both parties. Put two men together, and I would imagine that risk increases a lot. This is especially true in young men.
> 
> Im not saying that women never do risky things but it’s less likely. But even the car insurance companies know that a young male is more of a risk than a young female.


Generally speaking I agree but men and when are both out here having sex and there are lots of reckless women so it’s odd to me that the infections are mostly among gay and bisexual men. Are men more likely to get infected in general?

I wonder what the lag time is between transmission and the infection being reported. I remember when it was just one Covid case somewhere in California and another in Chicago.  Now here we are.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 24, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Generally speaking I agree but men and when are both out here having sex and there are lots of reckless women so it’s odd to me that the infections are mostly among gay and bisexual men. Are men more likely to get infected in general?
> 
> I wonder what the lag time is between transmission and the infection being reported. I remember when it was just one Covid case somewhere in California and another in Chicago.  Now here we are.


This particular outbreak is linked to 2 festivals, one of which I know was a gay pride celebration in spain.









						Monkeypox likely spread by sex at two raves in Europe, expert says
					

A former head of the WHO’s emergencies department said the leading theory was sexual transmission among gay and bisexual men at two raves held in Spain and Belgium.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## dancinstallion (Jun 13, 2022)

No the virus has been around since last year globally. There was a thread here in July 2021 talking about a few cases in US.

Thread 'Monkeypox?  What in the world is going on?' https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/monkeypox-what-in-the-world-is-going-on.852197/


----------



## dancinstallion (Jun 19, 2022)

It is being reported that monkeypox has mutated several times in the last few weeks which specialists are saying is strange, unusual, surprising because that is not how DNA viruses work.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 23, 2022)

The President said another pandemic is coming.. I hope this outbreak isn’t it..


----------



## Kitamita (Jun 23, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> The President said another pandemic is coming.. I hope this outbreak isn’t it..


When/Where did he say that? I missed it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 23, 2022)

Kitamita said:


> When/Where did he say that? I missed it.











						Biden Says There Will Be Another Pandemic
					

President Joe Biden speaks at the White House about the need for more funding to fight Covid-19. (Source: Bloomberg)




					www.bloomberg.com
				



In the Bloomberg video, he actually said. I’m not sure if you will be able to view the first link. You can catch it on YouTube as well.








						Biden says US needs to start preparing for eventual second pandemic
					

The White House's proposed budget, released in March, suggests allocating $82 billion toward preparing for future pandemics.



					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 10, 2022)

In the UK
96% of those infected are gay and Bi men.
54% of those infected have had a STI in the last year.

31.8% of them had 10 or more sexual partners in the last 3 months.

Yup they are coloring like rabbits. No wonder it's spreading and mutating. Majority of those men are probably on PREP which is causing the mutations.

Only 6 women have been confirmed to have it. They don't know if it was from sexual contact or just living in the house with an infected male.

1285 cases in England with 77% of those in London.


----------



## nysister (Jul 11, 2022)

Thanks for the info. This is helpful.



dancinstallion said:


> In the UK
> 96% of those infected are gay and Bi men.
> 54% of those infected have had a STI in the last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 14, 2022)

dancinstallion said:


> In the UK
> 96% of those infected are gay and Bi men.
> *54% of those infected have had a STI in the last year.
> 
> ...


I'm late but this is SUPER risky behavior. Most hetero folk use condoms to prevent pregnancy more than prevent STI transmission but it does the job (for the most part). Those on PrEP are still refusing to use condoms and having worked in public health with my friends who do work on STI and HIV prevention in the community they get frustrated because a lot of people ALSO working in the "community" who are also LGBTQ are telling them its okay to go without condoms if you're on PrEP. No one's sounding the alarm bc its LGBTQ folk engaging in this behavior.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 14, 2022)

Of course a vaccine for monkeypox dropped in NY and there are NO openings. Many gay men ran and got it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 15, 2022)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I'm late but this is SUPER risky behavior. Most hetero folk use condoms to prevent pregnancy more than prevent STI transmission but it does the job (for the most part). Those on PrEP are still refusing to use condoms and having worked in public health with my friends who do work on STI and HIV prevention in the community they get frustrated because a lot of people ALSO working in the "community" who are also LGBTQ are telling them its okay to go without condoms if you're on PrEP. No one's sounding the alarm bc its LGBTQ folk engaging in this behavior.


Isn’t this typical male behavior anyway?


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 15, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> Isn’t this typical male behavior anyway?



Typical gay male behavior for sure.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 23, 2022)

My sister told me they were scheduling appointments for the monkey pox vaccine in Atlanta and one criteria was that you had to have at least 2 partners in the last 48 hours.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## lavaflow99 (Jul 23, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> My sister told me they were scheduling appointments for the monkey pox vaccine in Atlanta and one criteria was that you had to have at least 2 partners in the last 48 hours.


The bigger issue here is 2 partners in 48 hours.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 25, 2022)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> I'm late but this is SUPER risky behavior. Most hetero folk use condoms to prevent pregnancy more than prevent STI transmission but it does the job (for the most part). Those on PrEP are still refusing to use condoms and having worked in public health with my friends who do work on STI and HIV prevention in the community they get frustrated because a lot of people ALSO working in the "community" who are also LGBTQ are telling them its okay to go without condoms if you're on PrEP. No one's sounding the alarm bc its LGBTQ folk engaging in this behavior.


What? So because it's LGBTQ look the other way instead of warning that this has lifelong implications for everybody? I mean...what?!  Ga! My brain hurts. Smh. Mind blown.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 25, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> The bigger issue here is 2 partners in 48 hours.


Hey no slut shamming.    (purple font in case you didn't get the sarcasm  )


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 27, 2022)

luckiestdestiny said:


> What? So because it's LGBTQ look the other way instead of warning that this has lifelong implications for everybody? I mean...what?!  Ga! My brain hurts. Smh. Mind blown.


Is it looking the other way or the authorities are too scared to stress to the lgbtq community that they are the most affected? I saw people on social media calling it persecution that lgbtq people were being mentioned in connection to monkey pox at all


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 27, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Is it looking the other way or the authorities are too scared to stress to the lgbtq community that they are the most affected? I saw people on social media calling it persecution that lgbtq people were being mentioned in connection to monkey pox at all


It’s to prevent stigmatization and further marginalization of the LGBTQ community (really, gay and bisexual males, not lesbians). There is awareness of the way AIDS was ignored because it mostly affected “them” and thus was allowed to devastate the community for nearly two decades - the LGBTQ community and many public health officials don’t want that to happen again. Additionally, we also have the recent example of how Covid was framed as affecting black and Latino communities more, which led to complacency, indifference and outright refusal of mitigation efforts, and allowing that to happen will make it easier for monkeypox to spread and mutate, especially as this version already isn’t “behaving” as previous versions of monkeypox.

A similar thing is happening with the one polio case in New York. Word has gotten out on social media that the victim is from one of the Hasidic Jewish communities in Rockland county, which have previously had outbreaks of the measles, because a significant portion of the communities now refuse to vaccinate. However, in the news media, and in the public health announcements, there is great care not to mention the victim’s town, or anything that even remotely points to the Hasidic communities, (1) to prevent any resurgence of anti-Semitism, and (2) so people won’t get complacent and think it can’t happen to them, as there are several other anti-vax populations that are completely unrelated to the Hasidic communities.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 29, 2022)

I really hope this is fake. Using spoiler because some of it is gross. Basically a gay man attends a couple of orgies and gets monkey pox.  


Spoiler: Twitter Thread


----------



## BonBon (Jul 30, 2022)

_The CDC says monkeypox patients should isolate themselves as long as they experience symptoms. If the patient’s household has children under 8 at home, they should consider isolating away from them, because young children, pregnant women, immunocompromised people and *those with a history of atopic dermatitis or eczema are considered high risk*._

Great.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Jul 30, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I really hope this is fake. Using spoiler because some of it is gross. Basically a gay man attends a couple of orgies and gets monkey pox.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Twitter Thread
> ...


What did I just read?  








Next pandemic loading in 3, 2, 1…..


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 30, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> What did I just read?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly how I felt reading that nonsense. He's out here like AIDS ain't a thing; like COVID don't exist; like herpes is a myth; like gonorrhea is an urban legend; like hepatitis is a fable...I could go on. He's basically behaving like he has a death wish.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jul 30, 2022)

Here we go! Smh!


----------



## awhyley (Jul 30, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> What did I just read?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grrrlllll, all those encounters.  




LivingInPeace said:


> That's exactly how I felt reading that nonsense. He's out here like AIDS ain't a thing; like COVID don't exist; like herpes is a myth; like gonorrhea is an urban legend; like hepatitis is a fable...I could go on. He's basically behaving like he has a death wish.



If Covid-19 wasn't the wake up call, hopefully the mp will be, but I doubt since this is how he makes his money.   He's not switching careers any time soon.

(eta; Apparently, the thread got nuked over there and his account went private after going viral.)


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 30, 2022)

I told y’all everybody out here acting all Willy Nilly!


----------



## Kitamita (Jul 30, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I really hope this is fake. Using spoiler because some of it is gross. Basically a gay man attends a couple of orgies and gets monkey pox.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Twitter Thread
> ...


Ok,  I was not prepared for all of that... Is this what going on in the streets...   He is living so recklessly. 









						Gasp Shocked GIF - Gasp Shocked Shook - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 30, 2022)

Kitamita said:


> Ok,  I was not prepared for all of that... Is this what going on in the streets...   He is living so recklessly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe his behavior is indicative of gay sex workers and not gay men in general but I think I read that he makes money from only fans not prostitution so I don’t think his participation in these orgies was an occupational hazard. He just really wanted to be there.

And can we talk about how he was proud of all the urine he was drinking??? I naively thought you’d get sick from doing something like that. I know there’s an old thread here on urine therapy but I think that was just applying urine to skin for beauty purposes. Ideally baby urine… Anyway I didn’t realize golden showers involved swallowing. I thought people were just getting rained on. As gross as that is people found a way to top it.


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 1, 2022)

In an article she is quoted as saying she got it from a guy (not sexual) who just had/recovered monekeypox. Then social media is saying that she said she got it from work handling money. Either way stay safe ladies.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Aug 1, 2022)

Monkeypox may be more affecting gay males now, but the way these viruses are mutating, it's just a matter of time before it can infect everyone.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Aug 1, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Maybe his behavior is indicative of gay sex workers and not gay men in general but I think I read that he makes money from only fans not prostitution so I don’t think his participation in these orgies was an occupational hazard. He just really wanted to be there.
> 
> And can we talk about how he was proud of all the urine he was drinking??? I naively thought you’d get sick from doing something like that. I know there’s an old thread here on urine therapy but I think that was just applying urine to skin for beauty purposes. Ideally baby urine… Anyway I didn’t realize golden showers involved swallowing. I thought people were just getting rained on. As gross as that is people found a way to top it.


Dang he was drinking urine?  I thought it was a euphemism for something in the gay community.  Geez what kinda cretin is he?  No value for his life.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 1, 2022)

The photos of that poor girl just ruined my night!  The way my stomach just turned and my trypophobia has been triggered. I’d rather lock myself in my house for the rest of the year than to risk contracting this. God help us all!


----------



## Kitamita (Aug 2, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


> The photos of that poor girl just ruined my night!  The way my stomach just turned and my trypophobia has been triggered. I’d rather lock myself in my house for the rest of the year than to risk contracting this. God help us all!


Gurl same!  I have been staying strong trying to avoid  Covid but seeing Monkeypox   . I can not. I know it's my vanity but I do not want it at all! Back to disinfecting all my groceries and packages. I still mask but have gotten lax with wiping shopping carts etc. I do use hand sanitizer when I get back in the car. Just reminds me can't be out here slipping...


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 2, 2022)

Kitamita said:


> Gurl same!  I have been staying strong trying to avoid  Covid but seeing Monkeypox   . I can not. I know it's my vanity but I do not want it at all! Back to disinfecting all my groceries and packages. I still mask but have gotten lacks with wiping shopping carts etc. I do use hand sanitizer when I get back in the car. Just reminds me can't be out here slipping...


I pray the school children don’t become infected over this.. My state declared a state of emergency..


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 2, 2022)

Monkeypox is not something a person that shares living spaces wants in their home, especially if you have children.  It can stay on surfaces for up to 15 days. You have to constantly clean and disinfect. A mask won’t protect you..


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 2, 2022)

That girl sharing her monkey pox pics triggered my trypophobia something mad. I can look at a macerated pressure ulcer, diabetic gangrenous foot wounds and not blink. But that monkeypox pic is killing me softly.


And that twitter chat was SCUST.
He talmbout he pretty sure he didn't spread it to anyone. What lies ppl tell themselves. You have contacts with over 30 folks and you drink pee. You're nasty. You need to be locked into a room for a month.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Aug 2, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> I pray the school children don’t become infected over this.. My state declared a state of emergency..


I am fearful to see what happens when school starts


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 2, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> I am fearful to see what happens when school starts


Me too.


----------



## SoniT (Aug 3, 2022)

Roland Martin had an informative discussion about monkeypox on his show yesterday.
I put a spoiler for people who don't like to see the monkeypox bumps.



Spoiler


----------



## Kitamita (Aug 3, 2022)

SoniT said:


> Roland Martin had an informative discussion about monkeypox on his show yesterday.
> I put a spoiler for people who don't like to see the monkeypox bumps.
> 
> 
> ...


She said, unlike chickenpox, monkeypox is very scaring and disfiguring...


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 3, 2022)

Kitamita said:


> She said, unlike chickenpox, monkeypox is very scaring and disfiguring...


Disfiguring??? You're gonna make me watch that video with pics that I don't want to see...


----------



## Kitamita (Aug 3, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Disfiguring??? You're gonna make me watch that video with pics that I don't want to see...


Well, you can have it playing in the background that's what I did. lol.  But to sum it up, he had Dr. Alexea M. Gaffney-Adams, an infectious disease specialist, speak on the subject. She was very insightful. Stated that even though it is primarily in the LBGQT community don't expect it to stay there because you can get it from hard surfaces and clothes. Unfortunately, we know people who are infected will not stay home. Plus the lady who was infected mentioned on her TikTok she works at a gas station and that's how she got it. So we need to be vigilant about washing our hands.   She did mention depending on where it presents it can cause additional complications i.e. if it is close to your eye it could be damaging and those who have had it near the rectum experience inflammation and loss of appetite.  

I just have to resolve to stay home and wear a mask/gloves again because I do not... DO NOT.. want that.


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 3, 2022)

SoniT said:


> Roland Martin had an informative discussion about monkeypox on his show yesterday.
> I put a spoiler for people who don't like to see the monkeypox bumps.
> 
> 
> ...



Good discussion and Roland is right this is depressing. 

I heard her say everything for people to do except to keep your immune system boosted.


----------



## awhyley (Aug 3, 2022)

Kitamita said:


> She said, *unlike chickenpox*, monkeypox is very scaring and disfiguring...



From someone who had chickenpox, I found it moreso scaring, so I can't imagine what monkeypox leaves behind.  I'm hoping that the lady who caught will post pics when she's recovered.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 3, 2022)

What this guy said! I don’t even shake hands anymore when I have to meet with clients for work. Don’t touch me.


----------



## Peppermynt (Aug 3, 2022)

All of us who predicted that unless Covid starts outwardly scarring/zombifying you, the knuckleheads would never really care were right. But once people become aware that this level of scarring is possible from the latest plague, well …


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 4, 2022)

*insert that gif of Nene saying she's tired*


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## lavaflow99 (Aug 4, 2022)

I am beginning to think that is is Armageddon and we just don't recognize it.

This has got to be the end of times.   What in the world?



TrulyBlessed said:


>


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 4, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> I am beginning to think that is is Armageddon and we just don't recognize it.
> 
> This has got to be the end of times.   What in the world?


So the rapture happened and we missed it? I guess none of my friends made the cut either. 

I get where you're coming from and shouldn't find this funny but I'm laughing just the same. Can't tell anymore if I should laugh or cry.


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 4, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> So the rapture happened and we missed it? I guess none of my friends made the cut either.


 I guess we can take comfort in knowing that none of the rapture preachers, writers or believers made it either.


----------



## Rastafarai (Aug 4, 2022)

At this point, I'll be getting one of these:


----------



## lavaflow99 (Aug 4, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> So the rapture happened and we missed it? I guess none of my friends made the cut either.
> 
> I get where you're coming from and shouldn't find this funny but I'm laughing just the same. Can't tell anymore if I should laugh or cry.


Girl I am not that religious and don't know the order of these things  
But I thought when the end of times starts, it begins with diseases, wars, etc.  Then the chosen ones go to heaven.
Or does rapture happen first and all the chosen ones go to heaven and those remain get wiped out with diseases and wars?

Whatever this is, it is draining and no end is in sight.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Aug 5, 2022)

So it begins.  Didn't take long


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## NaturalEnigma (Aug 5, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


>


That is CRAZY! And this is happening to a white girl with "blonde" hair. Lord Jesus protect our people. We have suffered enough as it is with COVID. I don't understand how doctors are not at least up to snuff on this disease. The CDC should have sent out an email, letter, text message, carrier pigeon or something to alert all medical providers of the signs and symptoms of monkey pox, and who to contact or where to go to get tested for it. Like come on, have we learned nothing from COVID. Since COVID, I would think CDC would have updated their emergency procedures when outbreaks like this happen. I can't with the US right now.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 5, 2022)

lavaflow99 said:


> So it begins.  Didn't take long


Lord help us.


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 6, 2022)

On one of the threads I landed on from Dan Diamond’s monkeypox posts on Twitter, there was a link to the Nigerian CDC’s monkeypox guide. It’s the most thorough and clear thing I have read regarding monkeypox thus far.


			https://ncdc.gov.ng/themes/common/docs/protocols/96_1577798337.pdf


----------



## Rastafarai (Aug 6, 2022)

Ladies - does this also mean we have to start bringing our own bed sheets, towels and washcloths wherever we travel?? I know many hotels do not thoroughly wash those hotel sheets, especially those comforters. I am traveling in a few weeks and now realized this. Sigh.


----------



## Rastafarai (Aug 6, 2022)

NaturalEnigma said:


> That is CRAZY! And this is happening to a white girl with "blonde" hair. Lord Jesus protect our people. We have suffered enough as it is with COVID. I don't understand how doctors are not at least up to snuff on this disease. The CDC should have sent out an email, letter, text message, carrier pigeon or something to alert all medical providers of the signs and symptoms of monkey pox, and who to contact or where to go to get tested for it. Like come on, have we learned nothing from COVID. Since COVID, I would think CDC would have updated their emergency procedures when outbreaks like this happen. I can't with the US right now.



They made the fatal mistake by saying its more prevalent amongst gay men, when in fact everyone is at risk of getting this disease. Its more easily transmittable than COVID. In my state I don't even qualify to get vaxxed because I'm not a gay man. This is going to spread like wildfire.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 6, 2022)

Rastafarai said:


> They made the fatal mistake by saying its more prevalent amongst gay men, when in fact everyone is at risk of getting this disease. Its more easily transmittable than COVID. In my state I don't even qualify to get vaxxed because I'm not a gay man. This is going to spread like wildfire.


We knew this was going to happen a few months back. I said they needed to hurry and get this under control because nothing was going to stop people from celebrating Pride. My state declared a public health emergency and people are still holding events like the governor didn’t say anything, and now down state, a daycare worker is spreading that mess. Same regions of IL that are super Red and don’t like following guidelines and rules. They fought like heck to not wear masks in the schools. And yes start taking your own bed sheets and towels.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 6, 2022)

I wish they would offer remote learning as an option.


----------



## starfish (Aug 6, 2022)

Rastafarai said:


> They made the fatal mistake by saying its more prevalent amongst gay men, when in fact everyone is at risk of getting this disease. Its more easily transmittable than COVID. In my state I don't even qualify to get vaxxed because I'm not a gay man. This is going to spread like wildfire.


It’s not more easily transmissible.  The newest Omicron variants have an R(0) of 18.  So far monkepox has an R(0) of .87-1.25.


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 6, 2022)

I’m not sure what to make of this article. Previous information on monkeypox in West Africa indicated  that it was not sexually transmitted, but was spread by close contact (such as in the household), with 40% of the cases being women largely because women are the caretakers for the sick. But this doctor says that the most recent variant spreading in West Africa does seem to be sexually transmitted, and was primarily affecting men.


----------



## Lute (Aug 6, 2022)

i think after reading these posts.. Do you think they might do a mini shut down ..to stop the spread.. or shut downs in towns that have outbreak
If they did do a mini shut down.. I think people might easily agree  with this, cause of the discomfort of getting it.


----------



## Plushottie (Aug 6, 2022)

Lute said:


> i think after reading these posts.. Do you think they might do a mini shut down ..to stop the spread.. or shut downs in towns that have outbreak
> If they did do a mini shut down.. I think people might easily agree  with this, cause of the discomfort of getting it.


The govt could care less I feel this is all going to blow major at some point as people in certain positions want to push certain things


----------



## Nay (Aug 6, 2022)

In this video this doctor talks about how to protect yourself against Monkeypox while traveling.  That specific information starts at about the 20 minute mark.  She also gives a little information about Smallpox at about the 16:50 minute mark.


----------



## vevster (Aug 8, 2022)

dancinstallion said:


> Good discussion and Roland is right this is depressing.
> 
> I heard her say everything for people to do except to keep your immune system boosted.


They will NEVER talk about wht is KEY (Keeping the immune system boosted NEVER)
The healthcare system makes money on us being sick. The End.

That said, I have a UV disinfecting bag that I bought early in the pandemic -- I use it to disinfect my phone at least once a day.  Sometimes my glasses (1 a week.)  I see cashiers are all wearing gloves now.... so sad for them....


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 8, 2022)

Lute said:


> i think after reading these posts.. Do you think they might do a mini shut down ..to stop the spread.. or shut downs in towns that have outbreak
> If they did do a mini shut down.. I think people might easily agree  with this, cause of the discomfort of getting it.


Idk if people will ever be ok with shutdowns. With covid no one cared when it was old people and black people. With monkey pox, it's still considered a gay man's problem so I imagine the response would be the same. It may change later but then it might be too late.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Idk if people will ever be ok with shutdowns. With covid no one cared when it was old people and black people. With monkey pox, it's still considered a gay man's problem so I imagine the response would be the same. It may change later but then it might be too late.


I agree with you, but something has got to give.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 10, 2022)

What lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 10, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


> What lol


Is this forreal? What is wrong with people?!??


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 11, 2022)

Maybe whoever wanted to change the name to something more neutral was right; poor little monkeys are being stigmatized. In the U.S., each region could call it whatever local animal people would be afraid to mess with… alligatorpox in Florida, bearpox in the northeast, buffalopox out west.  

If chickenpox makes a more serious resurgence, are people going to attack chickens too?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 11, 2022)

Evolving78 said:


> Is this forreal? What is wrong with people?!??


They dumb. 
Like BIG dumb.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Aug 11, 2022)

Confirmed Cases of Monkeypox Surpass 10,000 in the United States
					

The CDC says the U.S. currently has the world's highest number of confirmed cases of the rare virus




					people.com
				




 

Confirmed Cases of Monkeypox Surpass 10,000 in the United States​The CDC says the U.S. currently has the world’s highest number of confirmed cases of the rare virus​By 
Jen Juneau


Published on August 11, 2022 09:56 AM
The United States has passed 10,000 reported cases of monkeypox.


As of Thursday morning, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention says there are a total of 10,392 reported cases in the country of the virus. Meanwhile, Canada has 957 cases and Mexico has 91, according to an international map.


Together, the three North American countries represent nearly one-third of all reported cases worldwide — 31,800 — spanning 89 countries total including at least one country on every continent, except Antarctica.


The World Health Organization (WHO) declared monkeypox a public-health emergency last month, with WHO Director-General Dr. Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus saying in a statement, "In short, we have an outbreak that has spread around the world rapidly, through new modes of transmission, about which we understand too little, and which meets the criteria in the International Health Regulations."


"For all of these reasons, I have decided that the global monkeypox outbreak represents a public health emergency of international concern," he added.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 13, 2022)

I read the comments. I get not wanting to treat the person like a leper but I don’t understand acting like this is normal. Pus filled sores and bloody legs should be covered. This is unsanitary. Is there some medical advice that says covering the sores irritates them and makes it worse? Otherwise there’s no reason I’d be uncovered. Granted some of that is vanity but I wouldn’t want to be bleeding and oozing on surfaces. I don’t understand people. At. All.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 13, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I read the comments. I get not wanting to treat the person like a leper but I don’t understand acting like this is normal. Pus filled sores and bloody legs should be covered. This is unsanitary. Is there some medical advice that says covering the sores irritates them and makes it worse? Otherwise there’s no reason I’d be uncovered. Granted some of that is vanity but I wouldn’t want to be bleeding and oozing on surfaces. I don’t understand people. At. All.


Why is that person not at home in the first place?!??


----------



## yamilee21 (Aug 13, 2022)

There are other diseases that “look” like monkeypox, but aren’t, and may not be contagious. Here’s an example of someone whose image was posted on social media, but has a different chronic illness called neurofibromatosis type 1; yes, people with active actual monkeypox should not be out and about until their sores are fully healed, but posting images of people without knowing their actual conditions is also wrong.


Woman With Skin Disease Harassed Online After Subway Passenger Posts Video Questioning If She Has Monkeypox​






By Inside Edition Staff
First Published: 12:25 PM PDT, August 5, 2022
The man who filmed the innocent woman on the New York City subway has apologized for what he did.​A New York woman was cruelly shamed on the subway and on social media due to the monkeypox outbreak.

A stranger took a video of Lilly Simon, 33, riding the subway in New York City and she had bumps on her exposed arms and legs. The video was then posted on TikTok with a caption that included a monkey emoji and a question mark emoji, which many took to mean that she might have monkeypox.

“I don’t have monkeypox," Simon told Inside Edition.

She suffers from a skin condition called NF1, a genetic condition that causes tumors to grow on her skin.

"They're fleshy, they're soft, it's not like monkeypox,” she told Inside Edition.
She said she was minding her own business when the stranger on the train decided to record her. The next thing she knew, she says she got a call that shook her world.

“My sister called me and she was very upset,” she recalled. “I saw the video and I knew people I know would see it and it's not how I wanted to be represented.”

“My sister called me and she was very upset,” she recalled. “I saw the video and I knew people I know would see it and it's not how I wanted to be represented.”

She said she felt small, powerless, insignificant and irrelevant because of the video. 
Simon, who works as a project manager, responded with her own defiant video and described years of stares and nasty comments.  
"Of course, I've always had to deal with people, like the people in the comment section of the video and of course the person who posted this,” she said in her video.

The man who posted the video, Jahmali Ellison, told Inside Edition he would like to apologize to Simon for his actions.

Simon added that “I am happy” and “I love myself,” but added that “hopefully [the person who posted the video] has learned his lesson.

There are more than 6,300 confirmed cases of monkeypox in the U.S. New York, California, Illinois and some cities have declared states of emergency and the World Health Organization has declared the spreading of the viral disease a global emergency. 
https://www.insideedition.com/woman...-passenger-posts-video-questioning-if-she-has 

People with other skin conditions - even ones as common as eczema and psoriasis - are already beginning to be singled out as suspected monkeypox cases.








						Please Don’t Try to Diagnose Strangers With Monkeypox, You Guys
					

It’s futile and, frankly, extremely rude to look at someone and make a claim about their health.




					www.self.com


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 13, 2022)

yamilee21 said:


> There are other diseases that “look” like monkeypox, but aren’t, and may not be contagious. Here’s an example of someone whose image was posted on social media, but has a different chronic illness called neurofibromatosis type 1; yes, people with active actual monkeypox should not be out and about until their sores are fully healed, but posting images of people without knowing their actual conditions is also wrong.
> 
> 
> Woman With Skin Disease Harassed Online After Subway Passenger Posts Video Questioning If She Has Monkeypox​
> ...


This is a damned if you do, damned if you don’t.. We just have to show people compassion and have empathy. I will still wear a mask and gloves to protect myself, and practice social distancing.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 15, 2022)

Chiiiile


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 16, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I read the comments. I get not wanting to treat the person like a leper but I don’t understand acting like this is normal. Pus filled sores and bloody legs should be covered. This is unsanitary. Is there some medical advice that says covering the sores irritates them and makes it worse? Otherwise there’s no reason I’d be uncovered. Granted some of that is vanity but I wouldn’t want to be bleeding and oozing on surfaces. I don’t understand people. At. All.


It probably hurts to have anything rub up against the sores.  Everything that I've read says they are incredibly painful.

I tell you what though ain't no way I'd still be in line waiting for anything if I saw somebody I suspected with monkeypox at a location.   You can see dude got the pox on his elbows which means it's probably on his arms and hands and he's touching a whole lot of surfaces.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 18, 2022)

Somebody call your cousin and tell him to stay his  at home.  Expeditiously!!!!!!!  
For Real For Real - Use wipes on your bags from delivery services. Wipe your groceries that come in packages.  People don't give a solitary _  about spreading plague once they get it.   






						- YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					youtube.com


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 18, 2022)

^^^Talking about “My bad”…Negro what?!


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Nay (Aug 19, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


> ^^^Talking about “My bad”…Negro what?!


And you know he didn't even wear gloves.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 20, 2022)

The Shade Room on Instagram: "#PressPlay—#TSRCutTheFoolery: Wayment! These reactions are too funny! People ain’t messin around with no monkeypox.  (: @darius_dk )"
					

The Shade Room shared a post on Instagram: "#PressPlay—#TSRCutTheFoolery: Wayment! These reactions are too funny! People ain’t messin around with no monkeypox.  (: @darius_dk )". Follow their account to see 133771 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 20, 2022)

It’s only funny cuz he doesn’t have it.  I would be furious if I heard somebody say that though


----------



## Lylddlebit (Aug 20, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


> What lol


I couldn't help but laugh as I said to myself "Bubbles would be as good as gone scampering through my yard" while reading that headline lol
...I gotta laugh through these times.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 25, 2022)

Finally some good news. Hope it continues to drop


----------



## Kitamita (Aug 26, 2022)

SIR!

 I am posting the highlights. Just know if you click the link it does have monkeypox pics. 
Man tests positive for monkeypox, COVID and HIV after holiday to Spain​








						Man tests positive for monkeypox, COVID and HIV after holiday to Spain
					

A 36-year-old patient in Italy returned from holiday in Spain and later presented with a series of symptoms that led doctors to carry out a series of tests. They found he was the first patient so far discovered to have COVID, monkeypox and HIV.




					news.sky.com
				





A 36-year-old patient in Italy returned from holiday in Spain and later presented with a series of symptoms that led doctors to carry out a series of tests. They found he was the first patient so far discovered to have COVID, monkeypox and HIV.

The man, who was double vaccinated against COVID, spent five days in Spain from 16 to 20 June 2022 and nine days later came down with a temperature of 39C, accompanied by sore throat, fatigue, headache and pain in his groin.

On 2 July he tested positive for COVID and later the same day a rash started to develop on his left arm which turned into small, painful spots surrounded by a red ring on his torso, lower limbs, face and bottom.

The spots continued to swell and three days later he went to the emergency department of the Policlinico "G. Rodolico - San Marco" University Hospital in Catania, Italy, where he was transferred to the infectious diseases unit.

He told doctors that he had been treated for syphilis in 2019 and had performed an HIV test with a negative result in 2021.

Because of his symptoms, they decided to carry out a series of tests and found he was positive for the three viruses, with monkeypox being identified as from the West African clade, the variant responsible for the Spanish outbreak, and the COVID variants being BA.5.1, one of the two main variants causing infections around the world.

By the third day in hospital, almost all skin lesions began to turn to crusts and eventually turned into scars. He was given treatment for HIV and was later discharged.


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 26, 2022)

Kitamita said:


> SIR!
> 
> I am posting the highlights. Just know if you click the link it does have monkeypox pics.
> Man tests positive for monkeypox, COVID and HIV after holiday to Spain​
> ...





He is nasty!!! Throw the whole man away!


----------



## awhyley (Aug 28, 2022)

What a mess!!!  That was one heck of a vacation.    He must have been on a run similar to that guy from that Twitter post upthread.  

(eta: I was going to say thank goodness he's vaxxed, or his body could have taken a worse beating, but the HIV will forever change his life.
They're going to monitor him for how long?  I wonder if he'll be a long-hauler after this.)


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 30, 2022)

Swipe


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 30, 2022)

_*He told doctors that he had been treated for syphilis in 2019 and had performed an HIV test with a negative result in 2021.*_

G-d was tryna tell his hard head something but dude said naw hot girl summer is real.  Now look atcha hot in the  self sir.

These dudes are going to boink there way into a monkeypox/covid/HIV super virus.


----------



## Plushottie (Aug 30, 2022)

I feel that man have had HIV but it was doormat then being immunocompromised his system was just open for everything. I think about the Dr who had to give him the results like can I have wine while I read is that ok


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 30, 2022)

Plushottie said:


> I feel that man have had HIV but it was doormat then being immunocompromised his system was just open for everything. I think about the Dr who had to give him the results like can I have wine while I read is that ok


Can you imagine if they didn’t get the results back at the same time? Like they test him for Covid first then a few days later they test him for monkey pox when he complains about pain in his groin. Then a few days later he still has symptoms inconsistent with both so they test him for hiv. Can you imagine going to this patient 3 times with this kind of news? It’s not the doctor’s fault but I would feel terrible.


----------



## Plushottie (Aug 30, 2022)

I would be like on the 2nd results like baby I can’t like I’m exhausted.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 30, 2022)

Jail time!


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 30, 2022)

CDC guidelines lol


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 31, 2022)

If you see a rash and you still decide to have sex…


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## yamilee21 (Sep 5, 2022)

That should say, “How monkeypox spoiled *some* gay men's plans for an invincible summer.” 20,000 cases in the U.S. alone means that quite a few carried on as usual!


----------



## Plushottie (Sep 5, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


> CDC guidelines lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 482595


CDC hand me your badges now who made this like bring back stoning.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Sep 6, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


>


 This Ish-tay is going on..... yet men are busy passing laws to regulate and control women's bodies.....!  SMDH


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## yamilee21 (Oct 9, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


>


There are fewer cases, but more of the cases are among more marginalized people - recent immigrant transwomen, young men in and out of the prison system, etc. It’s still spreading, but outreach/education isn’t even reaching the people most likely to be affected anymore.


----------



## Seattle Slew (Oct 9, 2022)

TrulyBlessed said:


> CDC guidelines lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 482595


My sister (infectious disease doc) was real excited about these dental dam undies https://mylorals.com/


----------

